# What would you do?



## reefer (Aug 21, 2007)

Well I have a sticky situation here. My smoking privileges have been postponed untilwell about maybe 6 months or maybe more. And I have quite a good sized crop for just myself and one of my buddies I am growing with. I am expecting about 3 pounds or so and I need a way to store all this for a long time. 
I need something that can preserve them as well as possible for that long.
Any ideas?


----------



## louis (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm pretty sure anything Air tight would work.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 22, 2007)

Make sure you dry them out, and cure it as long as you can.

Then air tight in the freezer..

goodluck


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 22, 2007)

also, see if you can find some Silicate (stuff you see packed with dry goods).
It absorbs moisture.. So after your cure.. You can keep your bud in jars
with the silicate, to absorb moisture, so MOLD wont start.  
BTW:  make sure it gets no LIGHT


----------



## louis (Aug 22, 2007)

Silicate?  You mean the stuff that says DO NOT EAT ?  Not sure I wanna ingest something that's been aloof in those fumes for 6 months...  That's just me.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 22, 2007)

Silicate does not give off fumes...it's sole purpose is to absorb moisture. No harm if left in bag.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 22, 2007)

3 pound of MJ!!!
holy bat guana lmao
I would sooooooo paranoid about keeping that much in my home!
Anyway, back to the question, get some 1 or 2 gallon pickling jars and cure it, after 6 months you will have treasure mere mortal man can only look in awe at.

Hippy


----------



## reefer (Aug 23, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> also, see if you can find some Silicate (stuff you see packed with dry goods).
> It absorbs moisture.. So after your cure.. You can keep your bud in jars
> with the silicate, to absorb moisture, so MOLD wont start.
> BTW: make sure it gets no LIGHT


 
ya ive been collecting packets of that stuff from various things ive bought but wasnt sure if it would work. is there some place i can buy big packets of that?


----------



## reefer (Aug 23, 2007)

so pretty much if i dry them out as long as possible and put all the shiz in jars with silicate...then i should be made without worry of mold?

also, will my bud suffer any loss of flavor or should it keep pretty well?
thanks for the replies!


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 23, 2007)

When you cure,

you are suppose to burp the jar (open and let the air exchange)

But if your away, you won't be able to.. Thats why I suggested
using that Silicate.  But if you are going to be around..
Just open the jars for 15 minutes every day..


----------



## Mutt (Aug 23, 2007)

you can cure for the whole duration. after 6 months be nice and cured. 
know some peeps that cure a year before smoking it.


----------



## reefer (Aug 25, 2007)

well i wont b able to burp the jars everyday, so will the silicate do that for me? i should be able to to burp them maybe once a month tho.
any ideas where i can get packs of silicate?


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Aug 25, 2007)

reefer said:
			
		

> Well I have a sticky situation here. My smoking privileges have been postponed until&#8230;well about maybe 6 months or maybe more. And I have quite a good sized crop for just myself and one of my buddies I am growing with. I am expecting about 3 pounds or so and I need a way to store all this for a long time.
> I need something that can preserve them as well as possible for that long.
> Any ideas?


 For $100 maby cheaper off eBay you can get a vacuum bag sealer it will make the bud a lil more compressed and smaller for storage and best of all when u open it 4 or 5 months later its almost like it had been in their for only 10 mins. its the way 2 go my buddy's got 1 and it also stores the fullness of the smell so it smells just as strong as when u put it in


----------

